# HELP! Power Button broken, need to unroot for warranty replacement.



## noordzy77 (Aug 5, 2011)

Title says it all. I can't get into bootloader to use all the unroot methods I have found. Any suggestions?


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Adb...reboot boatloader

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## noordzy77 (Aug 5, 2011)

but I have no way to select the P50IMG file to load. because it uses Power button as the enter


----------



## rnot (Aug 19, 2011)

I think you may need to try this... http://www.teambamf.net/topic/795-how-to-mod-your-power-button/

I did it on my TB with relative ease. As long as you are gentle and read the instructions it will all go smoothly, just like when you root.


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

There is an app in the market that will do this automatically for you. I was skeptical but it worked like a charm.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noordzy77 (Aug 5, 2011)

mrtonk said:


> There is an app in the market that will do this automatically for you. I was skeptical but it worked like a charm.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


do you know the name?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Maybe look a few threads down? lol


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Use this app to save your power button from a little wear and tear.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.siriusapplications.quickboot

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Theres a way to flash a pg05img without the button. PM me if you're interested. How is your phone powering on anyway?


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Use whatever method you need to to unroot, then when it comes time to flash the PG05IMG.zip, use this guide:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23773-how-to-flash-pg05imgzip-in-fastboot/

I wrote it for people with busted volume buttons, but it should work for your situation as well.


----------

